# ViP622 SCREEEEEEEEEEECH!



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Has your 622 just went blank on the video and audio just screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeech then soon after that a reboot?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

SMosher said:


> Has your 622 just went blank on the video and audio just screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeech then soon after that a reboot?


L401? If so see the discussion in that thread.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually.. A number of users have seen this so having a thread to discuss it and provide details would be a good thing.

WHen reporting audio type of experiences... Try and provide the following info.

1) Single or dual mode?
2) When it happened, what channel and what type of audio where you watching. Was it DD 5.1, PCM, DD 2.0 etc. 
3) Type of audio conneciton. 
4) 622 revision number.
5) Did it just happen on its own or was it a result of a an remote action? 
6) How many times have you experienced this.
7) Was it Delayed, Live, or recorded content.
8) Where you able to get it to stop making the screech? if so, what did you do? PIP swap, jump back, channel change etc.
9) If recorded material, does replying the same scene cause it to happen again

What I would suggest when you get this is to first try a jump back. If that does not work then do a PIP swap and if that does not work do a channel change.

Ok... These are all questions I think would help classify what people are seeing. When I saw this type of issue a few versions back... It seemed to just do it on its own with no remote action and correct itself after about 10 seconds. The more info the better...


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I have two 622's and the one that runs in dual mode started doing this about a month ago. You will be watching something and all of a suddent the screen goes "blue" in my case "No Signal", and the speakers let out this aweful loud noise. Sometimes it last longer than others, 10 to 45 seconds. I am using the component connections and it seems to happen randomly. We use this tv mostly at night and most of the time we are just watching something when it happens. I have been out of the room a couple times when it happened. It has probably happened 6 to 8 times. The other tv this unit operates is one the kids use and I can't say it has ever happened to them. The only way to stop it is to reset the unit. It did happen last night around 10:30 pm cst. My wife was watching something and I don't know if it was a recorded show or not. I don't know what revision number is on that unit.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> L401? If so see the discussion in that thread.


I would have but the spelling of 'screeeeeeech' can go different ways.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Actually.. A number of users have seen this so having a thread to discuss it and provide details would be a good thing.
> 
> WHen reporting audio type of experiences... Try and provide the following info.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron. I will get this done when I get home.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

1) Single or dual mode?
Single Mode
2) When it happened, what channel and what type of audio where you watching. Was it DD 5.1, PCM, DD 2.0 etc. 
OTA, SD and HD channels. The unit is set for Dolby & PCM 
3) Type of audio conneciton. 
HDMI
4) 622 revision number.
L 4.01
5) Did it just happen on its own or was it a result of a an remote action? 
All on its own.
6) How many times have you experienced this.
Sometimes 2 to 3 times a day. Somtimes not for a week or so.
7) Was it Delayed, Live, or recorded content.
It was live 
8) Where you able to get it to stop making the screech? if so, what did you do? PIP swap, jump back, channel change etc.
Hit ANY button on the remotes and it rebooted.
9) If recorded material, does replying the same scene cause it to happen again
N/A


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's what I experienced (in bold)

1) Single or dual mode? *dual*
2) When it happened, what channel and what type of audio where you watching. Was it DD 5.1, PCM, DD 2.0 etc. *(set to auto (pcm/dd))*
3) Type of audio conneciton. *(optical)*
4) 622 revision number. *(401 and prior, not sure which version then)*
5) Did it just happen on its own or was it a result of a an remote action?* (on it's own)*
6) How many times have you experienced this. *(in the last month at least 6-8 times...prior to that, maybe 3)*
7) Was it Delayed, Live, or recorded content. *(hard to tell... i think it was usually live)*
8) Where you able to get it to stop making the screech? if so, what did you do? PIP swap, jump back, channel change etc. *(no, the receiver was possessed :grin: ... it would reboot (fully, like a reset) after about 5 minutes.)*
9) If recorded material, does replying the same scene cause it to happen again *(n/a)*


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good feedback guys.... Helps to understand your experience and allow others to associate it with there own.

Ok guys... what type of audio was the channel outputting? Was program in DD 5.1, PCM, or DD 2.0. Lots of times you can see this on the Receiver. 

Also.. When I say delayed, live, or recorded I mean how were you watching the program when it happens..

Delayed means you are watching it in the buffer but have not caught up to the end of the buffer.

Live means you can not jump forward in the buffer. 

Recorded means you are watching something you previously recorded.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Actually.. A number of users have seen this so having a thread to discuss it and provide details would be a good thing.
> 
> ...


All right than.
1) Single mode
2) All the audio modes. Both OTA and satellite shows. HD and SD as well.
3) Usually RCA jack, but also have optical to my Stereo. With the stereo on sounds like it drops to stereo screech.
4) L4.01
5) Always happened on its own. 
6) 10 times so far.
7) Sometimes on recorded on sometimes on live. On recorded, it did not repeat when I restarted the playback.
8) No remote or front panel buttons worked except for Power buttont reset (power button did not shutdown). Sometimes if you wait (muting sound of course) it would reboot on its on. Mostly I no longer wait.
9) On recorded, it did not repeat when I restarted the playback.

Note I have recently (Tuesday) reset my NVM(RAM) and so far haven't had a repeat. Will let you know if it occurs again.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

1) Single or dual mode?
*Single*
2) When it happened, what channel and what type of audio where you watching. Was it DD 5.1, PCM, DD 2.0 etc.
*2.0 watching the local ABC station OTA via TVs audio*
3) Type of audio conneciton. 
*HDMI*
4) 622 revision number.
*L401*
5) Did it just happen on its own or was it a result of a an remote action? 
*On it's own, I was watching live TV*
6) How many times have you experienced this.
*Twice now, first time with screech, second time just a black screen*
7) Was it Delayed, Live, or recorded content.
*Live*
8) Where you able to get it to stop making the screech? if so, what did you do? PIP swap, jump back, channel change etc.
*It rebooted on it's own.*
9) If recorded material, does replying the same scene cause it to happen again
*Didn't get to try as it was live.*


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> All right than.
> 1) Single mode
> 2) All the audio modes. Both OTA and satellite shows. HD and SD as well.
> 3) Usually RCA jack, but also have optical to my Stereo. With the stereo on sounds like it drops to stereo screech.
> ...


Ps: Just crashed today Sunday, so it contiues on. Now 11 times.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> Ps: Just crashed today Sunday, so it contiues on. Now 11 times.


12 and 13. Note I also had CC on this morning. I have been wondering if that increases the occurrance of these. I don't use CC but often turn it on for my mom when she joins in watching a program.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

It hit me last night 1st screech, 3rd reboot since L401.
1) Single or dual mode?
*Single Mode*
2) When it happened, what channel and what type of audio where you watching. Was it DD 5.1, PCM, DD 2.0 etc. 
*DVR'd event auto select audio, It was an OTA event *
3) Type of audio connection.
*component video w/optical connection audio*
4) 622 revision number.
*L 4.01*
5) Did it just happen on its own or was it a result of a an remote action?
*On its own. No clue as to it was going to happen*
6) How many times have you experienced this.
*1st screech, 3rd reboot since L401*
7) Was it Delayed, Live, or recorded content.
*DVR'd*
8) Where you able to get it to stop making the screech? if so, what did you do? PIP swap, jump back, channel change etc.
*Rebooted after I hit stop *
9) If recorded material, does replying the same scene cause it to happen again
*No played perfect but it restarted fro the start of the show not at the point that it locked up*


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tnsprin... You seeing anything odd in your counters? Is your mini-watchdogs at 0? 

OH and 622 revision number.. that was the revision number on your serial tag. Not sure if means anything but perhaps it might be a correlation point.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> tnsprin... You seeing anything odd in your counters? Is your mini-watchdogs at 0?
> 
> OH and 622 revision number.. that was the revision number on your serial tag. Not sure if means anything but perhaps it might be a correlation point.


Miniwatchdogs 0
Latest Watchdog type: 4

This is a my C machine.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

With my unit it has reported 1 M/W and it's a type 4. What does this mean? Is there an explanation of the listings for the different things in the counters screen?


----------



## zev8910 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll have to pay more attention, next time it happens, first time, woke me up and scared me to death. Wife was screaming, dog was howling, i fell off the couch....

Anyway, in the past two weeks, it's happened 2 times, 0 before that (have had the 622 since launch)

1) Single or dual mode?
single

2) When it happened, what channel and what type of audio where you watching. Was it DD 5.1, PCM, DD 2.0 etc.
whatever channel 'Dirty Jobs' is on - in standard def (the first time)

3) Type of audio conneciton.
optical

4) 622 revision number.
401? (side by side pip, hd logos next to title on the recorded shows..that's what i have)

5) Did it just happen on its own or was it a result of a an remote action?
happened on its own

6) How many times have you experienced this.
2

7) Was it Delayed, Live, or recorded content.
first time was recorded content, second time, i'm not sure

8) Where you able to get it to stop making the screech? if so, what did you do? PIP swap, jump back, channel change etc.
hard reset - holding in the power button on the front of the receiver...
did not respond to any remote functions (the remote still worked to turn off the amplifier and tv, but nothing on the dish worked)

9) If recorded material, does replying the same scene cause it to happen again
no, i was curious if it would, so i watched the episode again, no screech


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

whatchel1 said:


> With my unit it has reported 1 M/W and it's a type 4. What does this mean? Is there an explanation of the listings for the different things in the counters screen?


There is no detailed description, but some users are seeing large number of counts in there mini-watchdogs. From my limited low level software experience, watchdog timer is something that triggers if something is taking longer than expected. I would suspect that having a large count with timer would be a sign of something gone wrong. What that something is, is hard to tell and so far I have only seen a few posts indicating a large number of watchdog timer counts.

Good Feedback on this one guys so far. From reading the feedback I am getting a good feel for the experience so I am sure the guys at E* that read it will also.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

One thing I noticed that whenever I get SCREEEECH sound the hard drive will stop working. Of course doing a reboot by holding down the power restart the Hard Drive and everything is fine.


----------



## zev8910 (Oct 19, 2006)

Happened again last night (4/19/07) during a playback of a Miami Ink.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

This morning watching ESPN-HD.


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

For those of you experiencing this crash, go into the Diagnostics screens and report your average temperature and HDD SMART Status number.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

johnsbin said:


> For those of you experiencing this crash, go into the Diagnostics screens and report your average temperature and HDD SMART Status number.


Its not heat related. My AVG is 93 with a high of 111. I am thinking more about the machine revision letter. Mine is a "C". What is everyone elses with this problem?


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> Its not heat related. My AVG is 93 with a high of 111. I am thinking more about the machine revision letter. Mine is a "C". What is everyone elses with this problem?


What's your HDD SMART Status code?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

johnsbin said:


> For those of you experiencing this crash, go into the Diagnostics screens and report your average temperature and HDD SMART Status number.


Before my Hard Drive totally crashed my avg temp was 70 degree and my HDD SMART status count kept going up when the count hit 6 My hard Drive died. Dish is sending me a new VIP622.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

johnsbin said:


> What's your HDD SMART Status code?


255

but my lost locks is 35 : 29

and I have LNB Drift


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Dish replied to my email about this issue with:

...Engineering is aware of the issue and working very hard to get it fixed. Although, there is not a specific time frame that could be given, they did inform me it will be soon...


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> 255
> 
> but my lost locks is 35 : 29
> 
> I know that is the issue.


SMART Status should be 0. 255 is a bad code, your hard drive is bad.


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> Before my Hard Drive totally crashed my avg temp was 70 degree and my HDD SMART status count kept going up when the count hit 6 My hard Drive died. Dish is sending me a new VIP622.


Is that 70 centigrade or do you keep your 622 unplugged?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

How do you know that HDD Smart Status 255 is bad?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

For those with the BSOD, what does all your HDD SMART Status numbers read?


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> How do you know that HDD Smart Status 255 is bad?


Here are WDs SMART Status codes - for all drives using SMART technology, codes mean errors, some recoverable, some not. 255 is a vendor specific code but is still a significant error. It should always be ZERO.

http://support.wdc.com/techinfo/general/errorcodes.asp

I think a good number of errors and problems are less about the software and more the high temps the Broadcom chips operate at and the problems that cuses for the drive right above them and also by bad drives themselves. Hard drives are cheap and mass produced. The failure rate on 320GB and 500GB drives is well above 10% for consumer grade, so I'm not surprised to see a lot of problems for these machines that run 24/7 on or off. These 622s should be using server class hard drives.

If you compare temps and SMART status codes to the problems being reported, we are likely to see a high correlation.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

johnsbin said:


> Here are WDs SMART Status codes - for all drives using SMART technology, codes mean errors, some recoverable, some not. 255 is a vendor specific code but is still a significant error. It should always be ZERO.
> 
> http://support.wdc.com/techinfo/general/errorcodes.asp
> 
> ...


There may be an error, but I doubt, at least with mine it isn't related to heat. My HDD temp is low 77, avg 93, and high 107, which from what i gather here is quite low actually compared to the averages.


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> There may be an error, but I doubt, at least with mine it is related to heat. My HDD temp is low 77, avg 93, and high 107, which from what i gather here is quite low actually compared to the averages.


Exactly, that's why I was asking for the HDD SMART Status codes. Drives just aren't reliable like they used to be so let's eliminate that possibility.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

johnsbin said:


> Exactly, that's why I was asking for the HDD SMART Status codes. Drives just aren't reliable like they used to be so let's eliminate that possibility.


zeroes on my hdd smat codes.

Since 4.03 I have 2 reboots. With TOA1 I have had 3. with 4.01 I was up to 19, sometimes 3 a day.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

johnsbin said:


> Here are WDs SMART Status codes - for all drives using SMART technology, codes mean errors, some recoverable, some not. 255 is a vendor specific code but is still a significant error. It should always be ZERO.
> 
> http://support.wdc.com/techinfo/general/errorcodes.asp
> 
> ...


Or maybe a fibre attached RAID array would be nice. Couple Brocade switches, 32 drive array cages. OH YUM!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The code chart that shows up from WD shows no 255 code. So what does it mean if anything?


----------



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

I've got 255 too for my SMART code. 
I'm on version L 4.04 (says "previous version L 4.03)? 
My avg temp is 127 with a low of 111 and a high of 138 (upper end of the range isn't it?). 

The receiver is on a shelf that is open all around (sides, front, back). I have a DVD player sitting on top of the receiver. I don't really have anywhere else to put the player because the other shelf has my audio receiver and I don't want to cover it up as it vents through the top.

As for the questions:

1) Single or dual mode?
Single Mode
2) When it happened, what channel and what type of audio where you watching. Was it DD 5.1, PCM, DD 2.0 etc. 
OTA, SD and HD channels. The unit is set for Dolby & PCM **Most often stereo on Cartoon Network (kids  )** 
3) Type of audio conneciton. 
HDMI
4) 622 revision number. 
C
5) Did it just happen on its own or was it a result of a an remote action? 
All on its own.
6) How many times have you experienced this.
Sometimes 2 to 3 times a day. Somtimes not for a week or so.
7) Was it Delayed, Live, or recorded content.
It was live 
8) Where you able to get it to stop making the screech? if so, what did you do? Hold the power button for a soft boot
9) If recorded material, does replaying the same scene cause it to happen again
Never tried it.

Jeff


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Seems to me Revision "C" and maybe Smart code of 255 are the culprits or at least partially to blame. My new box should be arriving today via UPS so we'll see.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

New box arrived, probably a refurb, but it made it through the first night unscathed. No BSODs. So we'll see. SMART status is 0. I still have LNB drift though, so not sure when that will have to be addressed.

It reminds me of what a pain it is to reset up all your timers. Sure would be nice if they could be saved to a USB device. And offload your recordings and settings too. Or it could be stored online so once you p ut the new one in it just all got transfered. Kind of like my harmony Remote.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree ebaltz on the way to easily move your setup from one box to another. Comes in real handy when you have to do a box swap.


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

1) Single or dual mode? SINGLE
2) When it happened, what channel and what type of audio where you watching. Was it DD 5.1, PCM, DD 2.0 etc. Watching OTA 
3) Type of audio conneciton. OPTICAL
4) 622 revision number. 4.05 BOTH 
5) Did it just happen on its own or was it a result of a an remote action? HAPPENED ON IT's OWN.
6) How many times have you experienced this. ONCE BUT HAPPENED AT THE SAME TIME ON BOTH MY 622's
7) Was it Delayed, Live, or recorded content. LIVE
8) Where you able to get it to stop making the screech? if so, what did you do? PIP swap, jump back, channel change etc. POWER RESET
9) If recorded material, does replying the same scene cause it to happen again


----------



## snakeoiler (Jun 12, 2007)

1) Dual mode
2) HD Channel 5.1 audio
3) Optical audio connection
4) Revision letter 'D'. Software version L405.
5) Happened on its own. No remote action.
6) It has happened 7 times since my Monday 6/11 install.
7) While watching LIVE tv.
8) It rebooted on its own.
9) I have not watched any recorded material yet.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I was contacted by the one of the engineers in the Field Support Software Engineering Department today. Looks my C version unit is about to be replaced so they can get their hands on it to find out what is making it do the BSOD's. Thanx Rob,


----------



## snakeoiler (Jun 12, 2007)

I was also contacted by the Engineering Department and they are sending me a new unit. I hope it gets here quick because my 622 has died. May it RIP.

Edit: I spoke too soon. A power cord reset brought it back, but it still reboots on its own.


----------

